# 1936 Roadmaster double bar roadster



## CWCMAN (Apr 27, 2015)

My latest purchase. I put this one together yesterday. Original paint 1936 Roadmaster with a real nice set of triple steps. The pins are a bit faded but still hanging on. Just a bit more detailing and some maintenance.


----------



## larock65 (Apr 27, 2015)

Great job on the clean up Eddie!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Apr 27, 2015)

Man, I love double bars. Looks sharp!


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks guys,
I don't have many tankless bikes but the simplicity of these roadsters are growing me.


----------



## jpromo (Apr 28, 2015)

CWCMAN said:


> Thanks guys,
> I don't have many tankless bikes but the simplicity of these roadsters are growing me.




Yeah, these always manage to look tough. Nice buy! Post the serial when you get a chance?


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 28, 2015)

jpromo, I'll check and post the serial when I get home from work.


----------



## pedal_junky (Apr 28, 2015)

Yes indeed, nice bike. How about that paint, looks good!


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 28, 2015)

This is the serial # A9082 and the rear hub is dated 36-13


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 28, 2015)

That serial number is an earlier 1936 number. The date code on the hub is F1, first quarter of 1936. The 36-13 refers to the number and gauge of the spokes used.


----------



## jkent (Apr 28, 2015)

Here is a smaller version of it.


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 28, 2015)

cds2323.
thanks for that info. I'm clear on the hub markings now. I wasn't really sure the 36-13 reference.

jkent,
cool little bike! I saw that in another post. Great one to restore..


----------



## charnleybob (May 1, 2015)

Mine with an Aerocycle chain guard and the CWC V-8 badge.
I've been trying to sell this thing for the last year, but no interest!


----------



## CWCMAN (May 6, 2015)

charnleybob,

Can you post a pic of the serial number and the badge. What are you asking for the CWC ?


----------



## Robertriley (May 6, 2015)

I'd love to see the V8 badge.  Does it look like the ford V8 badge?  That would be too cool


----------



## jd56 (Jun 29, 2015)

After some conversation about what I thought mine was....yours looks alot like mine CWC.









It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 29, 2015)

One of my favorites! Been kicking myself ever since i sold this to Wayne!


----------



## CWCMAN (Jun 29, 2015)

Jd56,
Your bike is definitely a CWC built bike, badged Fleetwood. Love those front fenders with the initial indent area


Schwinndoggie,
That is one great looking bike. Wayne is taking good care of it for you...


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 29, 2015)

jkent said:


> Here is a smaller version of it.
> View attachment 211710




Eddie, this fits you better...lol


----------



## CWCMAN (Jun 29, 2015)

Fits us better


----------

